# Black Tip Shark



## xjcamaro (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone ever smoke shark steaks? I have a fresh black tip shark steak and thinking about throwing it in the smoker. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2011)

xjcamaro said:


> Anyone ever smoke shark steaks? I have a fresh black tip shark steak and thinking about throwing it in the smoker. Any ideas or suggestions?


I used my Salmon step by step on some Tuna fillets & steaks, and they were great.

Wouldn't think Shark would be too much different.

Bear


----------

